# Home Theater Sub W10GTI w/ TC OEM Twin PR's



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

This will be my first attempt at a Home Theater Sub w/ Twin TC OEM PR's. I just ordered a Dayton Audio SA1000 amp to power the sub. I also ordered a new Bosch Table saw + a Diablo 60 tooth finish blade for smooth cuts. Once everything arrives I will start on my build. Anyone here build a home sub box with PR's?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No, but I've used Bosch tools and Diablo blades for about a year now and have no desire to go back to anything else. LOVE them!!!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

chithead said:


> No, but I've used Bosch tools and Diablo blades for about a year now and have no desire to go back to anything else. LOVE them!!!



We build furniture as a second income. And Diablo blades are fantastic.


----------

